# java unter linux programmieren



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

was muss ich alles installieren, damit ich ganz normal java unter linux programmieren kann?


----------



## gizmo (7. Mai 2008)

Das JDK


----------



## Wolfram (7. Mai 2008)

gizmo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das JDK



Und vi!

(Im Ernst: welches Linux, "ganz normal" heißt ...)


----------



## Bummi20 (7. Mai 2008)

ja das weiß ich ja auch...aber welche packete unter linux brauch ich genau?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2008)

Oder auch eine IDE wie zB Eclipse


----------



## Wolfram (7. Mai 2008)

Bummi20 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja das weiß ich ja auch...aber welche packete unter linux brauch ich genau?



Jetzt müssen wir aber wirklich wissen, welche Distribution Du benutzt.


----------



## Bummi20 (7. Mai 2008)

ja ok sry hab nich dran gedacht ^^ ....also ich hab ubuntu 7.10


----------



## Joker (7. Mai 2008)

Dann sollten folgende Pakete bereitstehen:

```
sun-java6-bin     sun-java6-doc     sun-java6-javadb  sun-java6-jre     sun-java6-source
sun-java6-demo    sun-java6-fonts   sun-java6-jdk     sun-java6-plugin  sun-java6-src
```

aufjedenfall gebraucht wird sun-java6-jdk


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2008)

Joker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aufjedenfall gebraucht wird sun-java6-jdk


Nicht mit Eclipse, das bringt den Compiler mit  :wink:


----------

